# Was sind das für Tierchen?



## Zebragras (11. Juni 2014)

War eben wieder an meinem Miniteich und da wuselt es nur so drinnen.
Sind das alles Kaulquapen ?
Und was ist das eine längliche? Babymolch?

Bild eins ist der Rand vom Naturpool, da hängen so Fäden oder __ Würmer? Die kleben mit einem Ende am Rand oben an der Folie und flimmern hin und her,
Bild zwei? Molch Baby??
Bild drei? Hiiilfe so viele *lach*

















GLG


----------



## SKIPPI (11. Juni 2014)

Bild 3 sind Mückenlarven so wie ich das sehe, aber mit den anderen Sachen kann ich leider nicht helfen. *auch mal zum Teich stiefel und reinguck*


----------



## butzbacher (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich kann dir nur sagen, was NICHT auf Bild 1 u. 2 zu sehen ist - Kaulquappen und Molchlarven


----------



## Zebragras (11. Juni 2014)

Also Gelsenlarven??


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2014)

Bild 3 sind Mückenlarven ... nicht unbedingt Gelsenlarven ...

Habe hier ein Bild von einer Zuckmücke die nicht stechen und Blutsaugen ...

 

Also ich finde die Natur bringt wunderschöne Geschöpfe zustande 
Wäre doch ewig schade wenn man die zerklatschen würde


----------



## SKIPPI (11. Juni 2014)

Sie trinkt, oder? 

Und was für eine wahnsinns Frisur!


----------



## Zebragras (11. Juni 2014)

Wow die ist wirklich elegant. Na mal sehen was ich weiterhin beobachten kann


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,

was das auf Foto 1 sind weiß ich auch nicht

Foto 2 ist die räuberische Larve von einem Wasserkäfer

Foto 3 die Larven von Stechmücken


----------



## Brittami (11. Juni 2014)

Bild 1 sieht irgendwie aus wie.... __ Birken"kätzchen". 

LG
Brittami


----------



## RUK (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe _ähnliche_ rote Teichwürmer, die ich allerdings NICHT zuordnen kann. Als ich eben den Filter reinigte, war dieser VOLL von diesen Würmern. Sie ziehen sich auf Stecknadelkopfgröße zusammen und können sich bis auf 2 cm "ausdehnen". Sie sind in der Lage, sich am Boden von Glas und Waschbecken "festzusaugen" und im Glas an der Wand "hochzuklettern". Sie sehen rot / leicht rötlich aus. Es handelt sich NICHT um Tubifex, das ich aus meinen Aquarien kenne.

Habt Ihr einen Tipp, WAS das für Teichwürmer sein können und ob diese schädlich sind?

Pardon, die Bilder sind sehr schlecht:





  

Gruß + Dank
RUK


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,

schlecht zu erkennen

könnten __ Egel oder Planarien sein (beim ersten erscheint der Kopf dreieckig)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zebragras (11. Juni 2014)

Hier sind siw transparent mut bräunlichen tupfen innen. irgendwelche laich fäden oder so.


----------

